# If you De-Tivo the TS4K How does it update?



## MassMan (Mar 19, 2019)

Will it get updates from Tivo? Or just cease to update?
Also are people still removing Tivo stuff from it still?

I don't have one, but considering.
Thanks


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

MassMan said:


> Will it get updates from Tivo? Or just cease to update?
> Also are people still removing Tivo stuff from it still?
> 
> I don't have one, but considering.
> Thanks


I just disabled tivo stuff, no adb. My two got the latest update. I have to keep tivo stuff on my other one. No reason not to get the updates. I think the update re-enabled the tivo apps,and I had to disable them again. If you adb removed them, I would imagine the update might put them back.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

You will still receive firmware updates.


----------

